# Need Hopper IR codes!



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

*Attention DISH Internet Response Team!* Need you help with the new Hopper system. Just had mine installed Sunday and all the IR codes work great on the new system except I am missing the new buttons Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue.

Since the new remote is zigbee only you can not capture from the remote. Need the new IR codes for all the custom installers to program Crestron, Control 4, AMX, URC, Phillips, etc control systems.

Where can I find a the IR file or Hex file for the new codes to operate the Hopper system via IR?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

They're exactly the same as those for the 922 and 722k already posted at remote central and built in to most universal remotes. You can also capture them from a 20.0 Dish remote, harmony or JP1 remote.

Or you can make your own pronto hex with MakeHex and the following protocol info:

Protocol: Dish, Device: 0
OBC:
Red 19
Green	53
Yellow 34
Blue 35


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks mdavej, I found them after doing a search on the Discrete Code Hunter. I was looking in the wrong area before. I will try those codes tonight.


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Found the additional IR codes on remote central. Here is a list for Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, PIP, Swap, and Position for anyone looking for those codes.


----------

